# Any cubers from Georgia?



## JC Cuber (Dec 25, 2018)

Team Georgia Speedcubing.


----------



## Puffin (Jun 18, 2019)

Hey, Georgia cuber here. Did you ever find anyone else?


----------



## Tad (Nov 26, 2019)

hey


----------



## Comvat (Jan 2, 2020)

We need a comp near savannah


----------

